# Gamer in Northern VA



## Enchanter (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm a College student who is up in the Northern Virginia Area for the Spring, and posibly summer, and I'm looking for a      to join. I do have a car and am willing to go into DC or even Maryland. The only      I've played is D&D3E, but I wouldn't mind trying some new ones like WoT, d20Modern, or others. I would preferabily like to play on a weeknight, just because my roommates usually do things on the weekends.


----------



## Labmonkey-XL (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey enchanter, I've been looking for players in Northern Virginia, and found one other player in Alexandria. 

I am interested in getting a gaming group togethor and have one other player i got a hold of that lives in Alexandria.

I DM 3rd edition D&D as well as Cthulhu d20, d20 modern, Exaltedragon Blooded, Mage: The Acension, Dragonstar, and a lot of other games as well.

If your interested let me know, My e-mail is JaeRokk2000@yahoo.com. I live in the manassas area which kinda sucks, but i can definetly get a ride out, to meet up and game somewhere.

Peace.


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey guys, my game is presently seeking players.

Contact me at othaherzog@yahoo.com

We play a homebrew setting DnD3e game on saturday afternoons at my house in Manassas.

http://vaxalon.20m.com


----------



## village6 (Feb 27, 2003)

Labmonkey-XL said:
			
		

> *Hey enchanter, I've been looking for players in Northern Virginia, and found one other player in Alexandria.
> *




check out www.magmagamers.com for the area's largest and most active club.  Someone there should be able to hook you up with other gamers.

Be seeing you...
- 6


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 1, 2003)

You can write to the yahoo groups link too:

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------



## Ethlred (Mar 11, 2003)

*Tuesday Night Game*

I have a 3E group (4 members) playing on Tuesday nights in Springfield, VA.  I'm currently running the _Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil_ campaign set in Greyhawk and would welcome an additional player.  If this sounds interesting to you, drop me an email at ptaylor@snap.org and I'll send you details. - Peter


----------

